# Raw pork ?



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Anybody feeding raw pork ? What precautions do you take for safety ?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Introduce pork heart slowly. Some dogs get mucousy poo from it. Apparently it's not harmful, but it sure is nasty looking!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

I feed raw pork neck bones and pork chops-and usually, but not always, I'll freeze them first for a couple of days because that destroys trichinosis in pork. But I understand that now trichinosis is virtually eradicated in US pigs due to changes in production, and better monitoring of such practices as well as better monitoring of processing facilities, so it is inherently quite a safe meat.

But it still shocked me when a waitress asked if I wanted my pork chop cooked rare, medium or well done. I can't imagine eating a rare piece of pork. I'll stick to medium, 'pink' in the middle.
I think I read somewhere that you can still become infected with the trichinosis worm by eating bear meat, and that it is the major source of infectionSo I don't feed bear


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I have always frozen the raw pork I have fed to my danes. I introduced Merlin to pork tail (sliced length-wise)a couple of days ago and today he had another samll one.....seems fine. I have fed pork necks, feet, and ribs to my danes before with no problems.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man.. we had a horrible experience with raw pork. If your dog is used to getting raw, then introduce slowly.. if not, avoid it! I threw the rest away!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't and won't feed raw pork.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I have fed puppies as young as 5 weeks raw pork neck bones with no problems. Their mom eats raw chicken leg quarters and as soon as the puppies can find it they will lick it and sometimes they are less than 2 weeks old. I make sure I use fresh, human gade pork. Any meat I feed my dogs, if I won't eat it then I don't expect them to.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I don't and won't feed raw pork.


I would like to know your rationale in this decision.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I do feed raw pork and have for over a year and a half. Most meat that I feed has been frozen for quite some time, but I do also feed raw pork from the grocery store that I do not freeze. You really do not need to worry about pork in the US/Canada that has been sold in human stores.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Same here, although I don't feed it as RMB very often as it is both very high in calories and rather expensive! Mine get pork heart/liver/kidney regularly, although usually as part of a cooked meal (Sophy's reaction to raw heart is rather like Tort's!). I think you need to check out local conditions - trichinosis is practically eradicated in the UK now, but may still be endemic in some other countries. Freezing for a few days before feeding is a sensible precaution if you have any doubts.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Since childhood I have been told that pork is a unclean animal and should not be eaten. I do get tempted with bacon from time to time , but that is about it for pork and me. I just could not do it. It's a personal thing , and how I was taught , nothing more than that.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll feed raw occasionally to my dogs as a treat, ribs, raw bones, odd things I find at the store, ect. I found some pork neck bones for a pretty nice price, and Vegas did great the first time he comped into it. I bought more and gave him and Cairo some. Walk into the office with Cairo's kennel the next morning.. did not smell right. He had vomited and pooped in his kennel. I'm fine with dog vomit, my dogs puke all the time, but this was just terrible, rotten smelling. Both he and Vegas had runs for a couple days, Cairo I even gave antibiotics to because he started getting blood in his stool.

That's just our raw pork experience! Vegas is the same with chicken too, so he doesn't get that either. Others are fine on chicken.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Since childhood I have been told that pork is a unclean animal and should not be eaten. I do get tempted with bacon from time to time , but that is about it for pork and me. I just could not do it. It's a personal thing , and how I was taught , nothing more than that.


Yes but when you post a message stating only "I don't and won't feed raw pork" then people don't know if you're speaking from insightful experience or not. As it stands, your reasoning is not based upon scientific fact, and so could be regarded as wholly misleading.

The absolute fact is that pigs are one of the cleanest animals in existence, and the irony resides in the fact that some Poodles are far, far dirtier.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffy! Raw throw up after being in the belly a while is a very nasty strong smell UGH! I witnessed it one time accept it was a 50lb dog  I couldn't even clean it my BF did. 

I don't always freeze pork and will feed just about any part. Pork was the second easiest protein for my crew  Sorry for those that it wasn't..Now beef, that one we had to take slow - very rich, much richer than pork.


----------

